# Why is the SNMP so simple?



## corone (Mar 24, 2010)

Why is the SNMP so simple?

What does the "simple" of SNMP mean?

as you know, SNMP is "Simple" Network Management Protocol.

I am just curious...

Please, somebody answer me.

Thank you.


----------



## aragon (Mar 24, 2010)

Because it's not complex?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2010)

Because it uses simple queries and a simple transport protocol (UDP).

It's also mentioned in the Goals of the architecture of RFC-1067:


> The SNMP explicitly minimizes the number and complexity of management functions realized by the management agent itself.


----------



## phoenix (Mar 25, 2010)

The protocol may be simple, and the data retrieval may be simple (ask for MIB, get response), but the actual configuration and use is anything but simple.  

First, you have to find a MIB configuration file for your device.  Then you have to figure out what info you want and how that maps to a MIB.  Then you have to configure and SNMP agent on the device.  Then you have to configure an SNMP client to query that agent.  Finally, you have to come up with a way to display or use that info.

Once you wrap your head around it, it's fairly simple.  But getting to that point is not.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2010)

I couldn't agree more 

The protocol itself is pretty simple, everything else certainly isn't. But you _can_ do really cool stuff with it.

I have to manage a rather large, in-house developed, network tool. It queries all our devices (which takes about 10-11 hours) and aggregates all that info into a database. Every model/type of equipment has a different MIB you need to use. So you start off by getting sysDescr and work your way from there :e


----------

